# Launch



## Rick (Dec 11, 2011)

It's been years since I've done the rocketry thing, but teaching the grand-kids how to be pyros seems like a respectable grand-dad thing to do:evil:

We had a good sunny day with no wind, and two successful flights.


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 11, 2011)

Cool! I loved doing the rocket thing when I was a kid. :clap:


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 11, 2011)

me too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2011)

Way up there!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2011)

Go Estes!!  Brings back memories; thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marc (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice, never had the chance to play with one of these rocket kits. I used to have lots of fun with a box of bottle rockets though when I was still a kid.


----------



## Ray (Dec 12, 2011)

That's funny!

Waaaaaay back when, I was the founding president of the Washington DC chapter of the National Association of Rocketry. Our sponsor was a scientist at Goddard Space Flight Center, so we used to go shooting there.


----------



## Ray (Dec 12, 2011)

*Show this to your grandkids*

1:10 Scale Saturn V


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 12, 2011)

lots of fun! I remember way back in boy scouts we were working on our 'rocketry' badges or something like that and we all built our rocket. we were supposed to be tested on our design by how close our rocket came to where it was launched. after a few guys sent up their rockets the leader noticed that the guide stem was a little crooked and reached down and straightened ever so slightly... then my rocket was next! :rollhappy: guess who won the contest?! 
there were a few disgruntled boy scouts giving me dirty looks, let me tell you!

.... since you mentioned the pyro factor of rocketry, you can also apply this during the fourth of july! a high school friend of mine surprised us by showing us that if you put steel wool inside the rocket between the engine and the parachute, when the ejection charge went off it would light the steel wool on fire! it would make for very nice home-made fireworks displays


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2011)

Ray said:


> 1:10 Scale Saturn V




I used to be in the Tripoli High Power Rocket assoc too. So I have indoctrinated the boys with some videos of those old glory years of monster rockets too.

The biggest motor I ever fired was a K 1100 in a minimum diameter cone rocket. (MACH 2!!)

But the biggest airframe I'd ever lauch were 4" diameter up to 6' tall. I couldn't afford the monsters like Steve Eves Saturn V.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2011)

Ray said:


> 1:10 Scale Saturn V



Looks like a SAM!


----------



## keithrs (Dec 12, 2011)

Very cool....


----------

